# How do you pack and carry your EOS-M?



## East Wind Photography (Jan 11, 2014)

Wondering what everyone uses to pack and/or carry your Eos-m around with along with its accessories?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 12, 2014)

When I carry it, it's with just the 22/2 pancake and the ER-E1 wrist strap, in a Lowepro Dashpoint 20. 

For storage at home, my M 'kit' (camera, 22/2, EF mount adapter, extra LP-E12 battery) goes in a Pelican Storm im2050 hard case.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 12, 2014)

See also: 

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=15732.0


----------



## slclick (Jan 12, 2014)

Is that an EOS-M in your pocket or are you just happy to shoot me?


----------



## smozes (Jan 12, 2014)

When traveling, the M with a 22mm is in a Dashpoint 20 thrown in my carry on. When walking I carry the Dashpoint on my belt. When hiking the Dashpoint is mounted on one of the shoulder straps of my backpack for a quick draw. While inside the Dashpoint I leave the cap off. 

I also have an EF 50mm with the adapter always mounted to its base. Since I use it only occasionally, it's wrapped in a cloth in my backpack, but I intend to find some pouch for it.


----------

